# Ideas for really neat OLD barn windows



## River Wood (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a couple of really neat medium and small size windows from a REALLY old barn, and I would love to do something with them, and then display them on my wall.

Years ago....my sister obtained the window from my mothers childhood bedroom, then enlarged a photo of my mom as a child with her family standing on that side of that house...my mothers bedroom window side...and anyway centered that photo in that old window and hung it in her basement. I thought it was just the neatest thing. I guess my sister is the creative one lol.

She also remembers spending summers with my grandparents when she was young and LOVED the front door that they had with the oval glass in the center. She never forgot that. In the new house she built, she replicated that door with the oval glass and then just inside the door in the entry way, enlarged a photo of my grandparents put it in a beautiful oval frame with a dedication to them.

I just wasn't born with any creativity.






so....any ideas? Photos too please of your project with windows if you have them.



I also have a few really really old 4 pane windows out of an old home too I'd love to do something with.





Heck share any of your special projects that were inspired by special memories.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 30, 2008)

connie

I have a BUNCH of old barn windows up in my hay loft. Im making them my winter project. I even have it drawn out just need to paint it.

Window one im doing the 4 seasons showing landscapes with horses

Window two I cant tell cus its top secret LOL.

I think it would be really cool to put pictures of your own horses in the windows.

See im not good with numbers but im good with paint, pencils or cameras LOL


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 30, 2008)

If you want something crafty, you can add stained glass, either foiled ( like Tiffany) in a design, or mosaic. For mosaic, just think of a design or scene, buy glass in colors to fit then smash it all to pieces LOL I made mom a tree/pond scene for her birthday, took most of the day, but was fun. To adhere it to the glass, use silicone, just like tiling, and dont let the silicone dry. Use enough silicone so that it oozes between glass pieces, if it oozes too much, use a putty knife to scrape it off. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh they use old barn window crafts a lot around here. I love them!! I've always wanted to get to do one, but never had the chance nor gotten around to it. If you google "old barn window crafts" you'll come up with many pages and some pretty neat ideas. I must say this one has to be my favorite one tho:






photo courtesy of this site: http://www.meganandscott.com/Projects_Ideas_OldWindows1.htm


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 30, 2008)

My sister took an old cellar window that had 3 sections and put a pic of each of my 2 kids and then one pic of all of us in it, I think it's really neat. I have a few windows that I plan on doing something crafty with but don't know just what yet.

Pepipony,

Do you happen to have a pic of the gift you made for your mom, if you do i'd love to see it?

Leslie


----------



## susanne (Sep 30, 2008)

If I lived close to you I'd be at your doorstep begging for them!

Antique collectors will pay A LOT of money for ORIGINAL barn windows --just don't repaint the wood or replace the glass -- you'll lose most of the value.

Instead of painting on the glass, use the window as glass and frame over a piece of art or photo (although painting on glass can be scraped off, so this won't destroy its collectibility).

Use the window to frame a mirror. The original glass, especially if it's wavy, transforms the mirror, which in turn can reflect light throughout a room.

Center the window over a mantel for a country look. Then arrange some hydrangeas in a vase and set in front, off-center.

I love using old windows as garden art (especially ones with original peeling paint) and a wonderful vine (clematis, rose, etc.) growing over and around it. This is especially great if a pane or two has been broken out, as you can let the plant grow through this.

They can be hung on a boring wall (garage, shed, etc.), arranged to make a charming display.

I've seen them hung inside houses as is, using the window sill to place collectibles.

I saw one Portland garden where they built a pergola or similar outdoor structure and hung the windows, creating a room only without walls -- makes a great patio or outdoor dining room.

You could hang one from an old apple tree (or other picturesque tree) and let it frame an interesting view.

Have fun, and let your imagination run wild!


----------



## minimama (Sep 30, 2008)

My sister in law had some of these too. She attached a window box to the bottom and put a beautiful interior picture on the backside so it looked like you were looking into a room in a house. You could also do it like you were looing into a barn or something though. I loved the window box idea because she could change the flowers in the box to go with the seasons.


----------



## River Wood (Sep 30, 2008)

Terrific ideas everyone!! Thanks for sharing photos too!!





Hmm I wonder...if the windows are popular and worth some money I wonder if the cupolos (sp) are worth a bunch.





And if anyone is missing one off of a 100 year old barn... I didn't take it....








lol susanne do I need to run out and hide them?





P.S. kaykay.......you do plan on sharing your top secret window project #2 when its finished right?


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Sep 30, 2008)

I always thought it was pretty to put mirrors in the window and then hang it.


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 30, 2008)

wantminimore said:


> My sister took an old cellar window that had 3 sections and put a pic of each of my 2 kids and then one pic of all of us in it, I think it's really neat. I have a few windows that I plan on doing something crafty with but don't know just what yet.
> Pepipony,
> 
> Do you happen to have a pic of the gift you made for your mom, if you do i'd love to see it?
> ...




No I dont, I'm bad about not taking pics and then giving things away LOL I will email and ask her to take and send one to me.


----------



## susanne (Sep 30, 2008)

River Wood said:


> Hmm I wonder...if the windows are popular and worth some money I wonder if the cupolos (sp) are worth a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Connie, I've already Googled a map to your farm...but I'm sure I'd just get sidetracked by your beautiful horses!


----------



## minimule (Sep 30, 2008)

I've seen them where you put some dried flowers behind the glass. It looks like you're looking out a window into a field of flowers. Wish I had photos of the ones I've seen...........


----------



## garyo (Sep 30, 2008)

Since I own a custom cabinet shop I was asked by a client to incorporate many very old windows into the design of her kitchen cabinets. I used 2 of them as cabinet doors and the others were used in a hutch cabinet to display her china. She loved it and it fit into the country style of her home.

Gary


----------



## River Wood (Oct 1, 2008)

[Connie, I've already Googled a map to your farm...but I'm sure I'd just get sidetracked by your beautiful horses!

ohhhh oh susanne



I'm outta here with my windows lol

Thank you for the compliment too by the way.


----------



## Pepipony (Oct 1, 2008)

If stained glass is a thought, go to www.delphiglass.com they have a ton of bevels and also some pre-cut packs or flowers or birds etc


----------



## Shortpig (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh no Susanne I live a whole lot closer to you! I have two old old barn windows. Original paint, multi panes peeling paint. One has a window broken out of it but rest are intact. You have seen them but never mentioned wanting something like this. I'm amazed. Of course Bubba guards them also. hee hee


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 2, 2008)

I've seen some wonderful things done with old windows. Here are two I have. The one with dried flowers is large--about 3 feet square. My son and dil gave it to me several years ago.






Here is another I have in my hall. I haven't decided what to put behind the panes yet, but I think it is a nice piece just as it is.






Have fun using yours!


----------



## River Wood (Oct 2, 2008)

Very Very pretty!!!!! I would love to have that


----------



## Marty (Oct 2, 2008)

This wasn't my idea but i saw it on hgtv:

They made a front porch look like a victorian parlor and used a nice rug and some chairs and wall hangings on one side. On one end they used the windows, putting dried flowers and mirrors in some of the panes. Then below it a table, with a little basket on top of a decorated doily. Very cute.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some pictures of mine! I found mine up in the rafters of my old barn. I scrubbed it with soap and water then put some lemon oil on it. The shelf below is an old piece off a buzz saw that was way out back in our woods. It was alot of fun to create something out of stuff people thought was junk! At Christmas it gets decorated too! LOL!


----------



## River Wood (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful! Some of you guys have such a talent for decorating




It's not fair because I do not.



lol



jacks'thunder said:


> Here's some pictures of mine! I found mine up in the rafters of my old barn. I scrubbed it with soap and water then put some lemon oil on it. The shelf below is an old piece off a buzz saw that was way out back in our woods. It was alot of fun to create something out of stuff people thought was junk! At Christmas it gets decorated too! LOL!


----------

